# Ghost cats?



## BrianD (Apr 26, 2010)

Has anyone been "visited" by a cat that has passed away? A few days ago I walked into a bathroom and tossed the door closed behind me. Out of the corner of my eye I saw a black shape dart through the door before it closed. I turned to confront the cat that almost got squished by the door, and I realized that I was alone. Thinking back, the shape I saw looked like it had short hair...which none of my current cats have. The only black short-haired cat we had was Squeakers who passed last year. I had a strong suspicion that it was she who visited me. Anyone else have any similar situations?


----------



## Martho (May 3, 2010)

Many times I have had dreams about my cats shortly after they pass away.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I also have dreams of my recently departed pets, especially when I was conflicted about their euth decision. Every dream seems to have the same theme of the pet visiting and interacting with me, in the dream-world, in such a manner as to let me know they are okay, content and happy where they are.

The only *visitation* I've had when awake, was when I was a child (8-9yrs old) and had returned from a 2mo summer-trip visiting my Grandmother in New York. My younger sis and I flew back to California together, our parents picked us up at the airport and we got home very late. I distinctly remember seeing our barn-cat Tootsie walking towards me in the entryway, with her tail in the air. I remember saying "Hi, Toots, I'll see you in the morning." and I went inside and to bed. 
I learned the next day that Tootsie had passed away while we were gone but Mom/Dad didn't want to tell us over the phone while we were at Grandma's. 
I believe.


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

I have had some things like this happen recently! I have had several dreams where I've been visited by my dog that passed away last year and one dream where Leo visited. A couple weeks ago I was in the bedroom and I heard a cat meow in the living room that sounded just like Leo. Jinx sometimes lately has sounded like Leo but he was sleeping quietly on the bed. Widget was in the kitchen playing with a toy mouse but Widget has never sounded like Leo before and after that incident. She also doesn't meow when playing with her toys. So it just doesn't make sense that the meow I heard was Widget. Last week I heard a sound like a cat jumping on the kitchen counter. But Widget and Jinx were both sleeping in the living room and the dog was outside. Jinx even heard the noise and he sat up on the back of the couch behind me and looked into the kitchen trying to figure out who made that noise. I'm pretty sure Leo wasnt ready to leave his mama Widget and big brother Jinx (and me hopefully) and he's come back to visit.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

After Sam passed away he visited me in dreams, and sometimes when I am awake. Sam always had a distinctive, pleasant, subtle, pine-y scent, and when he vissits his scent is in the room.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i had an odd dream once. shortly after we had gotten max, when he was a puppy, i dreamed that him and the dog we had before him were in the back yard - playing together. Not sure if that meant anything or not but... definately neat. and ive remembered it for like 7 years now. it stuck out for sure!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

While growing up I had a cat from the time I was 6 months old. Chessie lived to be 24 years old. After he passed away I would see him out of the corner of my eye only to turn and he wouldn't be there. That happened for several months after he was gone.
Since then I have lost many cats but that has never happened again. I kind of wish it would.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

I believe I saw the ghost of my grandfather's cat, Yanni, when I was younger and staying overnight at his house. Yanni had died a few years earlier from congestive heart failure. He was just sitting on a dresser licking himself, silly boy.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

I see Mr. Kitty out of the corner of my eye all the time. I just see an orange blur moving toward me.

When it happens I just smile and say hi to him.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I came home a few days after learning of Lil'Fella's death. It was dark out, and my little sister had planned a funeral. I was crying as I walked up to the door but a rustle in the bushes and a familiar and distinct meow caught my attention. I was sure that my parents had tricked me, that it was all a mean prank. My dad looked out the door to see me digging through the bushes, 'I heard him, dad, I heard Fella in the bushes!' when he asked what I was doing. But there was nothing there, and the tears in his eyes assured me that he was really gone.  Since then he has visited my dreams... they are always dreams of old times and happy memories of him. 

I still hear his meow when I'm outside sometimes. He loved it outside. And he always liked to meow, and then pop out at us from whatever bush he was in.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Aww. that's so sweet, Rach! :luv 

A couple of months after Arianwen came into my home, she was sound asleep, snuggled against my left leg on a cool, rainy fall night, when Sam's light pine scent filled the room. After a moment, there was the feeling of an invisible cat "making biscuits" on my right leg. When this had gone on for a minute, Arianwen stirred, making a little growly fear-cry in her sleep. 
With that, the ephemeral spell of Sam's visit was broken. The kneading stopped and his subtle scent vanished.
Sam had given me his "seal of approval" for adopting Arianwen. :heart


----------



## BrianD (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so very happy to hear that I am not alone in this. Now I just hope it happens more often. I love all of my cats, but Squeakers will always be special to me.


----------



## inzekesmemory (Jan 17, 2010)

YES!!! the ghost of landshark visits me!! once i was living at a friends and felt a cat climb on the bed but then realized we had no cat. my ex lives down the street and when i told him about it he told me the same night the dog jumped up from a dead sleep on the couch and started growling at the window like how her and landshark used to play through that window. then she "followed" me to another friends when i moved in and dee (the friend) actually saw her on her bed!!!! every once in awhile i get a glimsp of her out of the corner of my eye and still feel her climb up on my bed. kinda funny cause i have a cat again and i have to feel around to see if it's buzzy the real cat or landshark the ghost!!!!!! no!!! i'm not nuts or senile!!!!


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

My kitty Smalls died in February. She had Cardiomyoptahy and I ended up having to put her to sleep. I was so conflicted over my decision because I knew logically she was dieing and their is no cure for what she had, but part of me was terrified she would wake up in heaven and feel like I sent her away or abandoned her. She was only four and she picked me to be her loving protector. She slept with me EVERY night and she slept on me. 

After she died I kept thinking I saw her and a few times I thought I felt her walking on my bed and on me. I would call to her and tell her I missed her. This went on for a few weeks.

Then one night I had a dream. In my dream I went out to my living room and she was laying on the end table. In my dream I knew she was dead and I was like OMG who put her body in the living room. For some reason she was kinda slimy. I picked her up and when I did she came back alive and she started purring and cuddling with me. I was so happy in my dream that she came back to me and then I woke up. Sadly she hasn't visited me since. I miss her so much!

I also had a dream when I was in 6th grade that my dog who died came back to me. She was in my living room and all of the furniture was gone and it was just her and I- and she told me she was ok and that she loved me. Although she wasn't actually talking I could just read her mind. I felt like she came back to tell me she was ok in doggie heaven.


----------



## morgana24 (Jun 20, 2010)

Aww, I love reading all these stories! I haven't had a cat come back to visit me, but sometimes when I go to visit my mom and dad, I heard our Shih Tzu named Benji (who died in 2009 at age 14 - we got him when I was 8 years old) barking, or heard him walk into a room where I'm sitting. My parent's house is very solid, and you don't hear much noise from outside so, I really feel like it's just him checking up on us.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't "see" the presence of Princess, but there are times that it feels different and my current cats will creep me out. Sometimes when I feel her presence it'll be when I am laying in bed at night. The pillow will feel like it sunk down as a cat walked across it, but none of my cats were there. There are times it feels like there's a cat walking across the bed but again, no one is there...

With in the year after her death, I still had her carrier in my bed room. Door was still open. The bedroom was silent, no breeze through the window. No fans, nothing but the carrier door closed. I watched it close and that spooked me big time. Princess use to go in the carrier, turn around, and use her paw to shut the door. 

Sometimes my cats will be staring at something, watching something move across the floor but there's nothing there.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Amy, Princess doesn't want to scare you. She wants you to enjoy her company. Talk to her. :cat


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

I've often felt a cat snuggled into my legs or a heavy spot on my duvet which I believe to be one of my mums cats. I only ever had it when I lived with my mum. She has lost a lot of cats unfortunately, mostly through road accidents but I believe that they would come and sleep with me at night. :wolfie


----------



## tonsofkitties (Jun 25, 2010)

I had a cat named Ashes we got her from a littler of a stray, that had a lot of other cats with her. I bottle fed her, and raised her to be a great cat. She was attacked by a possum we think, or possibly another cat. She was bit so hard in the back that it went into her colon, and the infection killed her shortly after the bite. I promise you, i still see that cat, and my other cats see her too. She still wonders around the house, and some reaccurances of her antics still come into play. She loved grocery bags, and loved to play with them. At night ive heard a bag ruffle in the kitchen, and to walk in, and not see anything or any other cats, makes me think she hasnt left her loving home. We miss her, but I know shes still there.

Ghost kitties do exist, and sometimes its good to know they loved their home so much, they still live there.


----------

